# Autotrail V Lunar Roadstar



## neveleven (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, this is my first thread to this great website and I am also a new wild camper, in fact so new I haven't got a van yet! Which brings me to my main point.... After researching my requirements I have narrowed my purchase to either an Autotrail dakota, or Lunar roadstar 786, both about 3 to 6 years old due to budget. Would anyone be kind enough to give there opinions on either as a lot of money is about to be spent! Many thanks.


----------



## tresrikay (Jun 13, 2008)

neveleven said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first thread to this great website and I am also a new wild camper, in fact so new I haven't got a van yet! Which brings me to my main point.... After researching my requirements I have narrowed my purchase to either an Autotrail dakota, or Lunar roadstar 786, both about 3 to 6 years old due to budget. Would anyone be kind enough to give there opinions on either as a lot of money is about to be spent! Many thanks.



Firstly, welcome to the site you will not regret joining, secondly, you are talking big M/Hs which I do not have an affinity with as I downsized 2 years ago. However you seem to be in similar territory here, with 2 good makes and 2 good M/Hs. Autotrail are a marque that has tremendous respect and might just pip the Lunar. I have a Lunar, although it is really a Home-Car under a different badge but I am impressed by the firms loyalty to customers. What you should do is what you have done, post on as many forums as you can and await feedback. Happy hunting.


----------



## Pioneer (Jun 18, 2008)

*Autotrail v Lunar*

Hi neveleven, both Autotrail and Lunar are good Motorhomes. Be careful if you go for the Autotrail on a Merc chassis, I had a Cheyanne 696G and the thing rocked and rolled at every little bump in the road, causing the tyres to wear enevenly, and it didn't feel very safe. The Fiat suspenssion is harder.
I had the choice of the 696G and 786 at the time. OOPS! wrong decision, wish I had gone for the Lunar. Got rid of the Autotrail and downsized.
Good luck.


----------



## t&s (Jun 18, 2008)

welcome
my first desision would be the  engine size and the fuel consumption
secondly the ammount of bunks you realy need 
i find a 4 berth is about right for 2 persons 
on the other hand get the biggest  vehicle as you can afford
i have found in the past whatever you choose you  always want a larger one with mores space


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Oct 7, 2010)

We have just bought a 2005 Lunar Roadstar 780, which is almost the same as a 786 apart from not havng a separate shower. It is brilliant as far as storge space goes - has a false floor and loads of space underneath; also a garage under the fixed bed which takes husband's Pavement Porsche, my rollator, and an aquaroll and wastemaster!

We love the layout, with the two opposite settees, which doesn't happen on every model of the 780. Can't wait to actually GO SOMEWHERE apart from local sites!! Not too sure abut getting away wth Wild Camping in something this BIG, it's not exactly unobtrusive!

Good luck with whatever you get, and happy camping!


----------



## vwalan (Oct 7, 2010)

hi welcome to the wild side. both ok and dont worry about big .big and wilding go together . i travel with a daf 45 and a man truck as mates we alo have several friends with truck conversions .dont think any of us use sites unless we really have to. cause non of us stand out from the crowd . ha ha . one is bright purple . cheers alan.


----------



## maingate (Oct 7, 2010)

It does`nt really matter what size your van is.

The world is your oyster







BTW, mine is the white one.


----------



## syldale (Oct 8, 2010)

*autotrail + lunar*

hi neveleven we have had 3 autotrails 2 dakota's on merc & fiat yes the merc do'es rock soft spring's we allso looked at lunar's but found autotrail had the edge our autotrail today is a cheyenne 840 d and we have wild camped around spain no problem parking up in fact we have stayed 1 week plus some times don't pick one with a small engine if you can happy camping


----------



## champstar (Oct 8, 2010)

be aware that Lunar no longer make motorhomes..so getting spares for the lunar might prove difficult in a couple of years...I had a small badge engineered Lunar Champ..aka the username....but after a couple of years alsorts started going wrong.
I would go for the autotrail..good solid make...I had a very early model that was 20 odd yrs old..still solid..the only reason I got the Lunar was coz the drive train..was needing to much work done.


----------

